# New baby Marsupials



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 15, 2008)

After 4 years of having Sugar Gliders, a male and female, I didn't think we would have babies. I was OK with that, not looking to have a bunch of flying fuzz balls. They feel like mink or chinchilla. They bond to you and accept you as their family and are very playful. They know when you are a stranger. They make some very interesting noises, one is nenernenernener, that is their warning sound and they also bark. They sleep during the day (nocturnal) in a fleece bag or pouch. Well I was sitting holding them in their sleepy bag with my hand in the bag petting them and I felt a little lump on the belly of the female (Sugie), she has a little pouch like a kangaroo. I kept my finger gently on the lump and it moved. So I think there are 2 babies. I took Sugie out and looked at her belly and there was a little black hairless tail hanging out of her pouch. Here are some pix of my gliders and a picture of a baby on a hand. I will post pics of the babies when they come OOP (Out of Pouch) at about 6-8 weeks. Thanks for letting me share.





Neener




Sugie




Neener




6 week old baby





Here are a couple links to some of the sounds these little guys make.

http://www.glidercentral.net/sounds/audio/jerrybark.wav

http://www.glidercentral.net/sounds/audio/bark.wav

http://www.glidercentral.net/sounds/audio/crab.wav


----------



## anoki (Dec 15, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



:wub

I used to have one named Oscar (you know, Oscar the grouch!). He was not very friendly...but then I didn't get him as a baby, and I don't think he was socialized enough.

hmmmm....sure wish I could find another one closer to me.....I just lost my guineapig on the weekend, and she was the last of the 'critters' that I had here.....





~kathryn


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2008)

Oooh!!! This is so neat!!! Congratulations on the new little addition(s)!!! The parents are adorable


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2008)

What interesting little fur friends! Great photos!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 15, 2008)

OOH! They are so cool! I just love that little tiny baby!



I have never heard of anyone having them as pets. I've never seen them for sale. Where would you even get them? What are they like to have as pets?


----------



## funnybunny (Dec 15, 2008)

Just adorable!

I knew a lady who always wore a decorative cord around her neck to which was attached a pouch. She went everywhere with it. I thought it might be some religious relic or something. Once I finally asked her about it and she let me look inside. Her sugar glider was precious like yours are.

AND THAT BABY OF YOURS LOOKS LIKE HE IS A DISNEY CHARACTER!!! Precious little one!


----------



## anoki (Dec 15, 2008)

dreaminmini, there are breeders here in Ontario. PM me if you'd like some sites to check out here in Ontario.

There is a lot to learn before buying one (or two) though. Google sugar glider information and you will get tons of sites to read!

~kathryn


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 15, 2008)

Kathryn you are so right. Gliders are very labor intensive. They can become odoriferous if they are not cleaned routinely. They require special food. I made a huge habitat cage for mine and also have them in a small room of their own. I have ropes, tubes and a jungle gym attached to the big cage. They get to get out of their cage and run the room. I go and sit in the room and they jump on me and run around on me. Since mine have had babies, I am having the male neutered and any male offspring too. I have heard that neutering reduces the odor of the male somewhat like it does a tom cat. The male actually omits an odor and scents everything with it.

There are many awesome web sites that tell all about Sugies, this is one of the best http://www.glidercentral.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm. Oh they can live 10-15 years so this is a long term commitment. They bond to you and it is bad for them to change hands. This is not a pet to get if you aren't home everyday. They need fresh food daily.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh how interesting!!! They are so neat! Thank you for sharing them with us. I knew a lady that had some but I don't think she kept up with them nor had the interaction that you do with yours. There was a big smell even getting close to where they were located. I'd say your little one's have it made! I had no idea they lived so long!!!


----------

